# Nova chuck jaws for drilling???



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so I am currently using my Nova G3 chuck for drilling out my blanks, but just the chuck, no jaws or inserts, etc... (heck, I don't even know what to call them). Are there some jaws that will work with the Nova G3 that would be ideal for holding the pen blank? I am using a drill chuck in the tail stock.

What do you recommend?

Gregory of SureWouldLikeSomeAdvise Forest


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jan 31, 2009)

Nova makes a set of soft jaws and I use them to hold the blanks. They're
made of nylon instead of steel so they don't cut into the blank. I put the
blank between the jaws, not in them. (does that make sense?)

I never finished cutting this set. You mount them on the chuck and then
you cut them to the size and profile you want. I think they were around
$15 or so for the set.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 1, 2009)

They also make a set of pin jaws that work, specially if your blank is already round.


----------



## jclark58 (Feb 1, 2009)

If I'm drilling on the lathe I use a set of Pin jaws on a Nova midi chuck.  Doesn't matter if the blank is square or round.  

Jason


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Feb 1, 2009)

Pin jaws...
Where and what type? Any recommendations or links?

THANKS!


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 1, 2009)

I use the step jaws on my BC2 chuck .


----------



## GregHaugen (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a Oneway Talon chuck with #1, #2, and #3 jaws.  #1, aka pin jaws/spigot jaws, are what I use to hold blanks to drill.  Works great!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Feb 1, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Pin jaws...
> Where and what type? Any recommendations or links?
> 
> THANKS!



http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Chucks___Teknatool___Teknatool_Pin_Jaws___tekna_pin?Args=


----------



## MyKidsDad (Feb 2, 2009)

Gregory,

I went through this same thing not too long ago. I haven't used the pin jaws so I can't say whether they work fine or not but assume they do since some are recommending them. I read somewhere that the pin jaws are intended for use in expansion mode rather than spigot (spindle) mode. Teknatool's website is a bit ambiguous to me. They state that the pin jaws were designed for use in expansion mode but then go on to say that they provide a powerful grip in spigot mode and give min/max grips for spigot mode. I ultimately based my decision on the fact that the plain old 25 mm jaws were cheaper than the pin jaws. They are $35 at CSUSA (item #100-0113) or $38 at Woodcraft (item #15M86). I picked mine up at the local Woodcraft although you might want to call first if you try a Woodcraft store. There are two stores in Houston...one had them and appears to regularly stock them (of course the farthest one from home) and one didn't have them and doesn't appear to regularly stock.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 2, 2009)

I use the pin jaws and they are great. They are basically the same as the #1 jaws but are 1" longer so you get more bite on the blank. BTW I have a g3 chuck that I use them on. Any Nova dealer will stock them. I got mine at woodcraft .


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a CMG3C from PSI that came with four sets of jaws... one set are just four little bars that attach to the face of the chuck and will hold about any shape of blank.. I use them when I drill on the lathe.


----------



## MorganGrafixx (Feb 2, 2009)

What is used to hold the drill bit on the tail stock end?


----------



## Pen Maker (Feb 2, 2009)

a keyless 5/8th chuck from johnnycnc werks great for me.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Feb 2, 2009)

Pen Maker said:


> a keyless 5/8th chuck from johnnycnc werks great for me.


 

ditto.


----------



## ziggy0 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Drilling Pen Blanks*

I have been using a Nova chuck with Pin Jaws for ages. The blank is held really well and does not 'let go' during drilling'. I have even drilled Balsa using this method although you have to be careful how much pressure you apply. You can get these jaws at any Nova dealership as they fit all Nova chucks.
As for the drill in the tail stock I use a Jacobs Chuck which is just a drill head with a Morse taper.
I hope that this is useful, regards Ziggy0.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 23, 2011)

Another happy Teknatool Nova 1" pin jaw user. I use it on my SuperNova2 chuck. Works great for drilling. I bought mine at Woodcraft.

Dave


----------



## islandturner (Jan 24, 2011)

Dave Turner said:


> Another happy Teknatool Nova 1" pin jaw user. I use it on my SuperNova2 chuck. Works great for drilling. I bought mine at Woodcraft.


 
These are what I use, too. Very versatile -- you can use them for rounding square blanks, and for drilling either square or round blanks.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2011)

Nova Pin Jaws, just don't go nutz tightening them down since the are primarily designed for expansion and "COULD" not will but "COULD" warp if some gorilla tried over tightening them on a blank, they will work on a square blank or round, I love mine.


----------



## bgio13 (Jan 24, 2011)

I purchased a Nova midi chuck over Christmas to start drilling on the lathe but never got any jaws to go with it. Since this is new to me I was wondering if it is safe to use just the chuck to drill blanks or is a pin chuck the way to go. In other words can you mount a square blank in the chuck or should you round it first? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## KenV (Jan 24, 2011)

Bill

Most any jaws will be an improvement over trying to just use the mounts for the jaws.  

Most chucks (and I think my nova midi) come with 2 inch jaws as a standard (also labeled as 50 mm jaws).

the center of any of them wiill hold a square blank, but the pin jaws have a longer axis to hold the jaws straight easier -- not a much cantilever (hanging out loose).  There are about three different Nova jaws (step jaws, 25 mm jaws, and pin jaws) that will work better than the 2 inch standard jaws.


----------



## robutacion (Jan 25, 2011)

I was trying to find this link for you a couple of days ago but I couldn't remember where I saw it.  In fact I though that was from the Teknatool series but is not. Anyway here it is, I reckon these are sufficient for the pen blanks drilling...! http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CJAWPEN.html

Cheers
George


----------

